# Atlas Machines Database 2020-09-16



## wa5cab

Attached below are the current version of the dBase .DBF file (with the .MDX file that I don't think that any of the Excel or Access clones will use).  These files are updated sporadically as new information surfaces.  Microsoft Access and most of the clones of Excel will open the .DBF.  However, not many of them will save it as a .DBF.  And few if any will use the multiple index file.  So on that subject, you are on your own.

Unless I forget, prior to each successive upload, I set the index to MODEL + SER_NR.  That at least keeps the Atlas, Craftsman and AA separated and the lathes separate from the mills and the shapers.

The files are also maintained in Downloads.  As of 2020/09/16 there are 758 entries.  I don't always remember to update the two below when I update Downloads.  If you do not have dBase IV or later, the .DBF file can be opened with Access or with Excel and most of its clones.  In which case, don't bother to download the .MDX file.

EDIT 2020/09/16 758 Entries.


----------



## robert574

I had some trouble figuring out how to open the database.  There should be a note that the DBF file can be opened with Excel.  When I download a file now it appears in the lower right hand corner of the screen.  Then I have to click on the arrow with it and choose "Open".  Then I had to direct it to Excel on my machine.  Then I was able to open it.

Reread the above post for how to open it.


----------



## Cooter Brown

..................... ummmmmm...... PDF please.....?

Sorry but no can do.  PDF is just an impractical file type to use.  The database is more than 1100 characters or columns wide


----------



## Superburban

Its a spreadsheet file. many columns wide, by many pages long. All of my PDF converters will only make it like you are printing it out, approximately 3 columns per page, and 150 pages long. to make it useful, you would have to print out all the pages, and then put them together to see across the columns.

I would suggest getting one of the free spreadsheet programs, and open it with it. I use open office calc, part of the open office suite. 

I'll try again later to see if I can convert it to PDF, but also remember, it would have to be converted every few months, to have all the latest additions. 

Thanks Robert, nice way to remind me to get you those serial numbers.


----------



## matthewsx

Use libre office, open office is kinda dead.






						Home | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Based on OpenOffice - Compatible with Microsoft
					

Free office suite – the evolution of OpenOffice. Compatible with Microsoft .doc, .docx, .xls, .xlsx, .ppt, .pptx. Updated regularly, community powered.




					www.libreoffice.org


----------



## Superburban

Interesting, I did not know they split in two.


----------



## wa5cab

This is a general reply to most of the above.  The one-liner that show up when you go to the Atlas folder in downloads only mentions Excel and Access simply because it isn't long enough to say "and most clones".  If you bother to click the file name, what will show up is a much longer description.  Most of the Excel clones will open it.  Some will save it in its original form and some will save it but only as a CSV.  The MDX multiple index file AFAIK can only be used by dBase IV and later.

The original version of it was formatted to be able to import from and export to the equipment database that I found on the original Yahoo A-C list about a decade or so ago.  I didn't want to throw anything away so ATLASDB.dbf has a lot of fields. 

As for converting it to a PDF, I have neither the time nor the inclination.  PDF is fine for things that never or seldom change.  Which has not been the history of ATLASDB.  Over the past 7 or 8 years, it has probably changed 200 to 300 times.  So anyone who wants it as a PDF is free to convert it but I won't do it.  'way too much work to keep it current.  And the complete file is so wide that to get the entire width onto one screen, you would be zoomed out so far that you couldn't even see, let alone read, the individual characters.  Each entry in the database is 1154 characters wide.

Besides Excel up through at least 2007, Libre Open Office will open it.  AFAIK, only dBase IV and later will actually use the .MDX.  So if you are going to look at it with some spreadsheet program, don't bother to download if.  If anyone wants it sorted some other way, just let me know.


----------



## Superburban

wa5cab said:


> So anyone who wants it as a PDF is free to convert it but I won't do it.  'way too much work to keep it current.


Agreed. 

Thanks for all you do Robert. I really need to catch up on things, I thought Dbase died 20 years ago.


----------



## wa5cab

Nope.  Not much advertised but it is still around.  They sell a current Win 10 compatible version and they also sell something called DBDOS that will run  up through dBase 5 and its applications under Win 10.


----------



## robert574

robert574 said:


> I had some trouble figuring out how to open the database.  There should be a note that the DBF file can be opened with Excel.  When I download a file now it appears in the lower right hand corner of the screen.  Then I have to click on the arrow with it and choose "Open".  Then I had to direct it to Excel on my machine.  Then I was able to open it.



Correction:  The download file appears on the lower left hand of the screen (my other right)


----------



## wa5cab

Robert,

The file open or save window comes up wherever you left it the last time that you used it.  And I think that whether the OPEN or SAVE button is checked and what program is going to be used to open it (if you choose OPEN) is also supposed to be the program that you used the last time you opened that file type.  Which is usually whatever program is the current default for that file type on your machine.  As far as saying that Excel works to open the DBF,
there isn't quite enough space in the one-liner.  But if you are in Downloads and single click the file name, a longer description shows up.  However, access to Downloads requires Donor status because Downloads takes up enough file server space that it is a significant contributor to our monthly bill.  The minimum donation amount is $10 per year.  To get around the donor requirement, in part because machine information contributors are more often than not new to the site and not yet donors, I put the file in the Atlas Forum sticky area.  Unfortunately, attachments don't have descriptions and etc. like Downloads and Photos do.  So you will have to get that info from the text above the actual files.


----------

